# Highrise Flatties 6/14/09



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Headed out of Little Creek around 10:00 and headed for the highrise. Since the winds were from the NW we figured it would be a bit calmer there. It was still unbelievably rough. Dropped our rigs fitted with small croakers caught at the dock. 15 minutes fish on. 21 inch flounder hit that croaker like a ton of bricks. Fished a few more hours and I landed one more reg size flattie at 20 in. Finished the day with 2 flounder 2 sea mullet, kingfish (whatever you want to call it; lets not start with that again) and one nice blue. Also saw a cobia that was definitely size pass the boat but didn't have a jig rod ready (wont let that happen again this season). But still a great day.....


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*flatties*

Sounds like you had a good day.I know the feeling of not having a bucktail rod ready to pitch to a passing cobia.Now I keep one rod at the ready at all times the rod is still brand new and I've had it 5 years.I'll get to use it one day .....won't I?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Could you mothership my yak out there? I'll supply the good looks and the jokes.  Nice job on the flatties!! 

Skunk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats on the catch.


----------

